# Bumper scuff



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

The SAAB 9000 had a slight 'disagreement' with a stone wall whilst it was reversing out of a drive. :wall:

Now this is our everyday car and though well looked after isn't a show car. So I thought I would explain how to remove the worst of the damage without going to the cost of a specialist repair. I want to get it to the point where it isn't noticeable. In some areas the paint has been completely removed showing the base material.
So here's a step by step guide which I hope may be helpful to any others who may have disagreements with walls, posts etc.
You will need: 1500 wet 'n dry, cleaning fluid such as lighter fluid or similar, small touch up paint and lacquer as found in Halfords ( I used black which I had on the shelf, though the car is Amethyst), cutting paste, polish and wax. Ideally a rotary polisher would help.









The initial damage









Bucket of soapy water, 1500 grit wet 'n dry. 
Carefully rub down any scratches you can feel.









Keep checking with your finger tips until you are happy with the smoothness.
Do the same to the rubber strip.

















When complete, wipe over with cleaning fluid- lighter fluid or similar. This will ensure the paint bonds well to the surfaces.









Apologies for bad photo - difficult to hold and press a button whilst holding a piece of paint covered cloth
Now getting a piece of cloth, wrap it around your finger, open the touch up paint and tip a bit on to your finer, rubbing it quickly in to the damaged area. Please note, these paints dry quickly so speed is important. Normally I would use a slower drying paint on a bonnet for example (see my thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153965 ), but in this case I needed to complete the repair quickly.








Above Fpic shows bumper half 'painted'.

Leave for 15 minutes, or until the paint feels dry to the touch, then apply another coat. Again leave until dry, then apply the lacquer (optional) using the same method.


















Leave to dry for at least an hour, then cut back using a paste, polish then wax. A rotary and pad helps.
It is not perfect but it is an improvement. Allow approx 3 hours

After


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Marvellous effort mate, looks great for a little repair job!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice little DIY repair therer. Well done.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice job done there looks good to me from the picture.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Very handy, thanks


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great job cheers for the tips.


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Great job


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Cheers to all.

As I said, not perfect, but unless you look very closely, you will not notice it, so good enough for this car.

Just thought, for those who have a similar accident, this little missive may help - even more so when its your other half who did it!


----------



## Jamie! (Feb 24, 2014)

Good effort there mate, was not expecting you to be able to get it looking anything like that.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Bit of a thread bump, but thank to the OP for this little guide, it proved really helpful for a similar bit of damage on my front bumper.

What a great forum.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks a neat little diy repair you have done there great job


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

This particular 'bumper scuff' car, a SAAB 9000 Anniversary was written off late last year. 
Some numpty drove in to the side.


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

That's some great advice, off to read your bonnet thread now


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

thank you, very helpful


----------

